

Ask HN: I need a strategy advice please - needleme

Hello,<p>we're planning to launch our app at the end of February. It's a mobile social network targeted to a specific niche. It's already in our plans to turn it into a marketplace as well, so users can buy and sell within the app.<p>Does it make sense in your opinion to first release the social part to build the community and then release all the marketplace function? Or it would be better to hold on till the marketplace is developed and then release the full app?<p>My idea is to release the social part and via press release, website and video teaser warn that there will be a marketplace soon.<p>Best,
Filippo<p>Sorry my english might not be perfect!
======
Igalze
I think you should release the social version first, let it find it's audience
and then introduce additional features (like marketplace). I would suggest
this even if you had the 2nd part finished. Also, I would inform users, in
advance, of the upcoming features. I`m not sure what this app is, but
generally speaking "surprising" monetizing related features can create user
backlash. Be fair but not apologetic, show the value of your core product and
of the upgrades to come.

~~~
needleme
I see what you mean, it's correct. Btw the marketplace will be an instrument
that they can use just if they want/need. The app is free to use and download.

------
attheodo
I think the best solution is to release the first version and only scratch the
surface about the marketplace. Do not directly hint about it. Maybe the early
feedback of the first users will give you an idea of whether they want a
marketplace in the first place or other major design/market directions you
might want to follow to please them before spending time and money on
something you're probably unsure will work.

~~~
needleme
Yea it make sense to get feedback/ideas from user first. Thanks. Sorry, what
you mean with "only scratch the surface about the marketplace"?

------
jeremyaarts
I would release the social part first. I assume for the marketplace to work,
you will need users. So I think it makes more sense to first generate a user
base with the social part.

When you launch the marketplace, you could release it as a feature. It will
show your users that you're actively developing the app and are trying to
improve the user experience.

~~~
needleme
Thanks for the reply. Yes, make sense to build the user base first.

I like your last comment about the active development.

------
UnoriginalGuy
If you released one then the other, could you release sooner?

If yes, then I would release sooner.

~~~
needleme
Yes, we're fine tuning the social part so we could be ready at half February
to submit it to the App Store. To develop the market place in all of his part
could mean several months.

And would you warn already that there will be a marketplace?

Thanks for your reply

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I wouldn't warn people. As long as, when the marketplace, arrives it is
something your existing userbase can "ignore" (if they wish) then they
shouldn't need a warning.

I guess it depends on if the marketplace is a "value-add" to your existing
userbase or a detriment.

~~~
needleme
I guess "warn" is not the correct word I wanted to use, sorry.

Btw, users will be able to ignore the marketplace, I mean, they can always use
the app to share, browse, make connection and everything, for free. The market
will be a "plus value" (and our way to take revenues), if they want they'll be
able to buy and sell.

Let's say I'm not sure if I should say

1 - "Have fun sharing and browsing!" and then come up when we're ready with
"hey! now you can sell and buy!"

or

2 - "Have fun sharing and browsing! Soon you'll be able to sell and buy as
well!"

